# Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?



## Agalatze (19. September 2005)

so leute ich will mich nach dem sommerloch mal wieder in die brandung begeben. wer hat lust mitzukommen ? wollte auf dem festland bleiben. rosenfelde,dazendorf oder sowas in der art.
ne lockere runde wäre doch mal wieder was oder was sagt ihr ?


----------



## MichaelB (19. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Moin,

da ich an Donnerstagen/Freitagen normal arbeiten muß... #c  
Bei prognostizierten 16/17° Wassertemperatur wünsche ich dann mal viel Glück :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: aber eigentlich wollte ich mir das Brandungsgammeln ja eh abgewöhnen


----------



## Tom B (19. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Moin Marcus,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören #h 

muß leider arbeiten,sonst wär ich natürlich dabei,
abu und ich waren Samstag los.
schön mit Grillen  :q (Nacken etc.) legger,
ach ja Fisch haben wir auch gefangen,
Dorsch,Platte und ne Meerforelle.
War doch recht überraschend wie gut die Fische bissen,
die besten Fische kamen noch im hellen........ |uhoh: 
war auch mal wieder ein schöner Vergleich zwischen
Nord-und Ostseewürmern .........

endlich mal wieder ne Brandungsrute geworfen :k ,
wurd aber auch Zeit

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Koschi (19. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> war auch mal wieder ein schöner Vergleich zwischen
> Nord-und Ostseewürmern .........



Klingt spannend! Wie lautet denn das Resüme???


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

also ein paar sind dabei.
tackle hat jetzt auch schon zugesagt. 
die fänge sind zurzeit der hammer. überall kommen heftig gute meldungen her.
tackle hatte am samstag 16 stück ohne große anstrengung. brandiangli hatte 19 stück in meck pomm. also es funzt !!!

@ michi
tja ich werde dann einfach mal an dich denken wenn der erste dorsch die rute krumm biegt :m

@ dembestimmerbändiger :m hehehehe
gutes ergebnis. wie das resümee ausgefallen ist kann ich mir ganz klar denken.
wie fast immer im herbst ! wie groß war denn die mefo ? petri heil !!!


----------



## Micky (20. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

So, ich hab meine Pläne für morgen mal mehr oder weniger verworfen und werd mich Euch am Donnerstag auch anschließen. #h 

Sofern Wulli Donnerstag Zeit hat ist er vielleicht ja auch dabei, ansonsten werd ich mich morgen nur mit ner Spinnrute bewaffnen und ein ein paar Blinker und Minipilker baden.


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

marci ist ja nun auch am start.


----------



## haukep (20. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Ich denke, wenn ich darf  |kopfkrat  bin ich auch dabei  |wavey:


----------



## Micky (20. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Ja cool, wie schauts aus mit GRILLEN ??? Würde sich ja anbieten :m


----------



## Agalatze (20. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

na klar hauke !
freut mich mal wieder was von dir zu hören !!!


----------



## haukep (21. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Jo, mir brennt auch schon wieder voll die Lunte, langsam kann man mal anfangen die Fischis zu ärgern #6


----------



## Micky (21. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



> mir brennt auch schon wieder voll die Lunte


 Kaum zurück und schon wird geferkelt... :q 
Fein das Du morgen dabei bist !!! #6 

*OFF-TOPIC:*
Stuttgart - HSV 1:2 *Yeeeehaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Skorpion (21. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Ich komme morgen auch mit. Angel werde ich wohl nicht, dafür gebe ich mir morgen mal die Kante  #2 nach dem ganzen Stress der letzten Tage.
Muss nur mal sehen mit wenn ich mitfahre. Mein  Auto bleibt  diesmal stehen wegen  #g  :q


----------



## haukep (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Wann und wo treffen wir uns denn überhaupt?


----------



## haukep (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Aso, und nochwas: Grillen wir? Ich wäre ja für Ja, aber habe keinen Grill, wenn aber jemand einen mitbringen kann wäre das natürlich klasse....


----------



## Micky (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Grill hat Marcy mit dabei. Fleisch/Wurst müsstet Du Dir dann je nach Bedarf mitbringen. Marcy und Aga düsen gegen 16 Uhr aus Hamburg los, d.h. das wir so um 17 Uhr wohl in Dazendorf sind.
Falls es später wird geb ich Dir tel. Bescheid, Marcy wird sicher kurz bei mir durchklingeln sofern Aga wieder sein Schminkköfferchen nicht schnell genug gepackt bekommt


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

:z Hab heute Nacht extra schnell geschlafen |kopfkrat !!! Sachen sind schon im Auto, aber ich glaub die müssen gleich nochmal zur Nachkontrolle raus :m .


P.S. Ich hab nur `n kleinen Einweggrill dabei, weiß nicht ob das für alle "Leichteile" reicht...


----------



## haukep (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Alles klar, dann 17 Uhr Dazendorf, das klingt gut, hab nämlich 15 Uhr in Oldenburg noch n Termin, muss mich dann halt im Auto umziehen..#6


----------



## Palerado (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Gebt alles Jungs damit ich hier morgen vernünftige Fangmeldungen zu lesen bekomme.
Aber lasst was für mich drin wenn ich in 1,5 Wochen da hoch fahre. Nicht dass alles leer ist.


----------



## Skorpion (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Ich habe gehört Micky machte heute den Grillmaster  :


----------



## Micky (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Jo, unsere "Grillhure" musste schweren Herzens absagen!

*@ Hauke:* Wenn Du Dich nicht im/am Auto umziehen willst und Du eh in Oldenburg bist, dann kannste das auch bei uns machen. Muss ja nicht sein das Du Dir Deine Sachen einsaust.

*@ all:* Sind noch ein paar Leutz hier die *kurzentschlossen* noch dabei sein wollen???


----------



## haukep (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, unsere "Grillhure" musste schweren Herzens absagen!
> 
> *@ Hauke:* Wenn Du Dich nicht im/am Auto umziehen willst und Du eh in Oldenburg bist, dann kannste das auch bei uns machen. Muss ja nicht sein das Du Dir Deine Sachen einsaust.
> 
> *@ all:* Sind noch ein paar Leutz hier die *kurzentschlossen* noch dabei sein wollen???



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich mach das einfach schnell im Auto. Ich weiß nämlich auch garnicht so genau, wann ich aus der Beratung raus sein werde...

Bis nachher dann


----------



## Agalatze (22. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Grill hat Marcy mit dabei. Fleisch/Wurst müsstet Du Dir dann je nach Bedarf mitbringen. Marcy und Aga düsen gegen 16 Uhr aus Hamburg los, d.h. das wir so um 17 Uhr wohl in Dazendorf sind.
> Falls es später wird geb ich Dir tel. Bescheid, Marcy wird sicher kurz bei mir durchklingeln sofern Aga wieder sein Schminkköfferchen nicht schnell genug gepackt bekommt


 

sorry micky, aber ich habe keinen beamtenjob, bei dem man nie was machen braucht und schon alles in festen tüchern hat. ich habe meine eigenen geschäfte zu leiten.
übrigens fahren wir so gegen kurz nach vier los. schaffe es gerade mal ungefähr um 16 uhr bei marci zu sein. vielleicht auch ein paar minuten später


----------



## Koschi (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

*neugierig frag* Und wie war es? Wo wart Ihr/ was ging?


----------



## Wulli (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Still ruht der See.... kann ja nicht so doll gewesen sein!! |supergri  |sagnix  |sagnix  :q 

Wulli


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Moin,

im Forum "nebenan" sind die Erfolgsmeldungen zu lesen :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Erfolgsmeldung.... *LOL* Lediglich die Konsitenz vom Grillfleisch war zufriedenstellend. 2 Dorsche pro Mann, wobei Aga nur einen maßigen landen konnte |sagnix 

Leider war die ganze Strecke vor Dazendorf mit Netzen zugestellt #q . Schöne Grüße an die lieben Stellnetzfischer die hier immer mal reinschauen wo gut gefangen wird |wavey: :v


----------



## Palerado (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

In welcher Entfernung haben die Fische denn gebissen?
Jenseits der 100?

Wie waren die Bedingungen?
Infooooooos


----------



## sunny (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Das hört sich aber garnicht gut an #d . 

Treiben sich die Stellfischer zur Zeit überall herum oder sind die nur an bestimmten Stränden unterwegs?


----------



## Micky (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Nachdem ich zuerst wie ein Bekloppter gekeult habe, hab ich eine Montage mal so auf 60 Meter geworfen. Und siehe da: 5 Minuten später hats gezuppelt. Beide Fische hab ich (mit ner gaaaanzen Weile Abstand) auf ca. 60 meter gefangen, wobei die anderen Ihre Fische aber auf weiterer Entfernung hatten. Aga hatte zum Schluß auch noch 2 schöne Bisse, aber der war gestern einfach zu hibbelig... Zudem hat er sich immer wieder mit Hauke in der Wolle gehabt, weil wohl einer von beiden das GERADEAUSWERFEN verlernt hat...auch ich hatte Hauke 2 x bei mir drin.

Stellnetze waren wirklich komplett vor Dazendorf bis Heiligehafen aufgestellt, ob das an anderer Stelle (Ostküste bei Dahme) auch so ist kann ich net sagen, zumindest war Mittwoch dort nichts zu sehen außer nem kleinen Netz etwas rechtsseitig der Seebrücke.


----------



## Palerado (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Danke. Das gibt mir wenigstens die Hoffnung dass wir in 8 Tagen auch mit mittleren Wurfkünsten (60m sollte machbar sein) ein paar Fische fangen können.

2 Fragen hätt ich noch.
Wie war der Wind und wie gross waren die Leos?


----------



## Christian D (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Weiß nicht, ob das ein Trost ist, aber bei uns siehts mit den Netzen im Moment auch Schlimm aus. Lediglich bei auflandigem Ostwind ist kein Netz zu sehen....


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Fragen hätt ich noch.
> Wie war der Wind und wie gross waren die Leos?



Wind kam leicht von links, also aus Osten. War ein herliches Grillwetter |supergri  #q   

Mein größter hatte 47, der mit abstand kleinste von Aga hatte 15cm.

Die anderen so um die 40, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## haukep (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich zuerst wie ein Bekloppter gekeult habe, hab ich eine Montage mal so auf 60 Meter geworfen. Und siehe da: 5 Minuten später hats gezuppelt. Beide Fische hab ich (mit ner gaaaanzen Weile Abstand) auf ca. 60 meter gefangen, wobei die anderen Ihre Fische aber auf weiterer Entfernung hatten. Aga hatte zum Schluß auch noch 2 schöne Bisse, aber der war gestern einfach zu hibbelig... Zudem hat er sich immer wieder mit Hauke in der Wolle gehabt, weil wohl einer von beiden das GERADEAUSWERFEN verlernt hat...auch ich hatte Hauke 2 x bei mir drin.
> 
> Stellnetze waren wirklich komplett vor Dazendorf bis Heiligehafen aufgestellt, ob das an anderer Stelle (Ostküste bei Dahme) auch so ist kann ich net sagen, zumindest war Mittwoch dort nichts zu sehen außer nem kleinen Netz etwas rechtsseitig der Seebrücke.



Ich spring Dir gleich an die Kehle mein Freund... 1. War da ne Mega Seitenströmung nach links was dann heißt das Agas Kram zu mir und meins zu Dir trieb und 2. werf ich man viel besser als Du


----------



## Micky (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

@ Fiete: Ich hab auch Wind "GEHÖRT", und der hat gemüffelt.... :v Wer stand noch rechts von uns? War das Hauke...  |supergri


----------



## haukep (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Wind kam leicht von links, also aus Osten. War ein herliches Grillwetter |supergri  #q
> 
> Mein größter hatte 47, der mit abstand kleinste von Aga hatte 15cm.
> 
> Die anderen so um die 40, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.



Mein "großer" hatte auch so 47,48 und der andere so 42 cm. Meinst echt der kleine von Aga hatte schon 15  Der war ja noch durchsichtig...


----------



## haukep (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fiete: Ich hab auch Wind "GEHÖRT", und der hat gemüffelt.... :v Wer stand noch rechts von uns? War das Hauke...  |supergri



 |sagnix  Bohneneintopf...


----------



## degl (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

war wohl ein "MEGABOHNENEINTOPF"

dort am strande zu spüren...hm;+ 

gruß degl


----------



## Micky (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> |sagnix Bohneneintopf...


 Das war ne Mischung aus Bohneneintopf und Aga´s Tunke, denn eins alleine brennt nicht so in den Augen..  |krank:


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fiete: Ich hab auch Wind "GEHÖRT", und der hat gemüffelt.... :v Wer stand noch rechts von uns? War das Hauke...  |supergri



Das war schon sehr aromatischer "Duft" das muß ich zu geben :v   .

@Hauke
Der kann auch noch kleiner gewesen sein, möchte man bald sagen, der kleinste denn ich je gesehen habe     , aber gebißen wie ein ganz Großer. 

Hier ist das Tier(Goliat)


----------



## haukep (23. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Wo bleiben denn die ganzen Fotos....?


----------



## Agalatze (25. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

also ganz ehrlich leute, der dorsch hatte max. 10-12 cm !
einen tick größer als meine marlboro-schachtel war der.

@ hauke
nun dröhn mal nicht rum hier !!!!
du hast geschielt als du geworfen hast !
wir standen zwar sehr eng,aber das lag nicht an mir. ich konnte ja immer schön nach rechts werfen, da marci für mich etwas platz gelassen hat. trotzdem warst du bei mir drinnen.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ......... trotzdem warst du bei mir drinnen.



Gibt es ja garnicht, 
ihr Ferkel. #d  #d


----------



## haukep (25. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> du hast geschielt als du geworfen hast !



Das weise ich doch entschieden von mir..... :q 

Einigen wir uns auf die Strömung... :g  Micky war ja auch ständig bei mir drin, würde also passen


----------



## Agalatze (25. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

würde also passen das du kreuz und quer geworfen hast.
mein blei blieb auch liegen. hatte ja ein wenig mehr drauf als du.
aber ist doch sowieso latte. wir standen wirklich sehr eng beeinander.
sowas kann passieren.
spaß hatten wir doch allemal !!!


----------



## Micky (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Nachdem Hauke nun Samstag noch in Weißenhaus war und dort gegen einen Fahnenmast geworfen q #6 ) hat nimmt die These "Hauke hat kreuz und quer geworfen" immer konkretere Formen an :m 

Wir standen aber wirklich sehr eng beieinander und man darf nicht vergessen, es war quasi das Erste Brandungsangeln und dann passiert sowas schon mal.


----------



## sunny (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Hauke nun Samstag noch in Weißenhaus war und dort gegen einen Fahnenmast geworfen q #6 ) hat nimmt die These "Hauke hat kreuz und quer geworfen" immer konkretere Formen an :m
> 
> Wir standen aber wirklich sehr eng beieinander und man darf nicht vergessen, es war quasi das Erste Brandungsangeln und dann passiert sowas schon mal.



Ich weiß garnicht was ihr wollt, das  ist doch unheimlich schwer so'n Fahnenmast zu treffen :q . So gesehen also ne wackere Leistung  .

Außerdem seid man froh, dass ich nicht da war. Bei meinen Wurfkünsten würde der ein oder andere jetzt wahrscheinlich mit nem Turban rumlaufen und seine Beulen kühlen.


----------



## Micky (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Meinst Du wirklich das ich nach dieser Beichte über Deine Wurfkünste mal mit Dir zusammen am Strand angeln will??? Neeeeeee, vergiss es.... #d :q


----------



## sunny (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du wirklich das ich nach dieser Beichte über Deine Wurfkünste mal mit Dir zusammen am Strand angeln will??? Neeeeeee, vergiss es.... #d :q



Das stimmt mich jetzt traurig :c , hab mich schon so darauf gefreut.

Bist du deinen Astral-Körper am Strand hast, hab ich schon dreimal ausgeworfen. Kann dir also nichts passieren   :q .


----------



## Micky (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

*ASTRAL* = *A*bsolut *S*exy *T*rainiert *R*obust *A*thletisch *L*ägga #6 #6 #6 

Ok, brauch eh etwas länger zum Strand, muss ja auch noch warten bis Du mir meinen Angelplatz schon aufgebaut hast, so dass ich nur noch beködern muss.

*P.S.: Andere Abkürzungen für ASTRAL gelten nicht! :q *


----------



## sunny (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *ASTRAL* = *A*bsolut *S*exy *T*rainiert *R*obust *A*thletisch *L*ägga #6 #6 #6
> 
> Ok, brauch eh etwas länger zum Strand, muss ja auch noch warten bis Du mir meinen Angelplatz schon aufgebaut hast, so dass ich nur noch beködern muss.



Genau das meinte ich mit Astral :q  :q . Haaahh war der gut #6 .

Bei dem Rest besteht noch akuter Klärungsbedarf |evil: .


----------



## Micky (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Rest besteht noch akuter Klärungsbedarf |evil: .


 Was jibbet denn da noch zu klärten, hab doch schon alles wichtige geschrieben... !!! :q  #6


----------



## sunny (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Größenwahn is ne ganz schlechte Eigenschaft #d   . Gewöhn dir das bloß wieder ab.

Geht ihr am Wochenende auch wieder los? Oder sind da zu viele Touris unterwegs?


----------



## Palerado (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Geht bloss nicht am Wochenende los.
Da treffen die bekloppten Lipper ein. 

Da wird es richtig gefährlich was das werfen angeht


----------



## Micky (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Größenwahn is ne ganz schlechte Eigenschaft #d  . Gewöhn dir das bloß wieder ab. Geht ihr am Wochenende auch wieder los? Oder sind da zu viele Touris unterwegs?


 gesundes Selbstvertrauen !!! :q Spaß beiseite, ich werd am kommenden FREITAG oder SAMSTAG wieder losziehen, dann kommt Shorty nach 2 Wochen Studium für ein Wochenende in die "Alte Heimat" und dann werden wir mal schauen wohin die Brandung uns Abends verschlägt.

Touristen sind noch jede Menge da, aber die solange die nicht beißen... #6


----------



## haukep (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> würde also passen das du kreuz und quer geworfen hast.
> mein blei blieb auch liegen. hatte ja ein wenig mehr drauf als du.



Bitte was habe ich? Hast Du Aldi-Tee geraucht?  |supergri Ich werf sowas von gerade, absolut 90° zum Strand, aber 100%ig.



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem Hauke nun Samstag noch in Weißenhaus war und dort gegen einen Fahnenmast geworfen q #6 ) hat nimmt die These "Hauke hat kreuz und quer geworfen" immer konkretere Formen an :m
> 
> Wir standen aber wirklich sehr eng beieinander und man darf nicht vergessen, es war quasi das Erste Brandungsangeln und dann passiert sowas schon mal.



Du bist sowieso mal leise mein Schatz.... :r  :m 

Und immer dran denken


----------



## Micky (26. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Hallo "dergegeneinenFahnenmastgeworfenhast" Hauke, Du meintes wohl das Du zu 90% immer 100Grad vom Strand auswirfst... dann passt es ja !!! |supergri


----------



## Agalatze (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

hehe ich lach mich weg.
man muss vor allem mal bedenken,dass wir nicht mal besoffen waren ?
also nie trinken und in die brandung. die autos am parkplatz wären sehr gefährdet :m


----------



## sunny (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Da treffen die bekloppten Lipper ein.



Wer sind denn die Lipper ;+ ?


----------



## haukep (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

:q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Ihr Tütel-Heini´s
Ich stand den ganzen Abend dicht neben Micky und wir haben nichts miteinander gehabt :m .


----------



## sunny (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Na, dann sei mal froh, dass du nichts auf'n Strand fallen lassen hast. Wenn du dich hättest bücken müssen, Ich weiß ja nicht was dann passiert wäre |kopfkrat  :q .


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann sei mal froh, dass du nichts auf'n Strand fallen lassen hast. Wenn du dich hättest bücken müssen, Ich weiß ja nicht was dann passiert wäre |kopfkrat  :q .




Ist das so einer? |uhoh: 

























Meinst der hätte mir beim aufheben geholfen :m


----------



## sunny (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst der hätte mir beim aufheben geholfen :m



Na klar, was'n sonst? Was hast du denn gedacht #d  |supergri .


----------



## Agalatze (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

dann ist jawohl eindeutig wer schief geworfen hat :m
also wer stand noch neben mir und micky :m
nimms nicht so ernst hauke


----------



## Micky (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



> also wer stand noch neben mir und micky



*HAUKE* *???*

|muahah:


----------



## haukep (27. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

Na toll, jetzt bin ich traurig :c  :c :c :c


----------



## Agalatze (29. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*

hehe unser hauke !!!
ich freu mich schon auf die deutsche !!!
ich glaube das wird dir auch sehr gut gefallen du baufispezi :m


----------



## Micky (29. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> du baufispezi :m


 Du kannst es mit dem #y nicht lassen, was?!


----------



## haukep (30. September 2005)

*AW: Donnerstag in die Brandung ! Wer ist dabei ?*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> hehe unser hauke !!!
> ich freu mich schon auf die deutsche !!!
> ich glaube das wird dir auch sehr gut gefallen du baufispezi :m



Das galube ich wohl auch (beides#6) 

Jetzt gehts erst richtig los (auch wieder beides)


----------

